# John Dury on the office of ruling elder



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 23, 2020)

That Ruling Elders are officers in the Church of God, may be clearly gathered from _Rom. 12. 8. He that ruleth with diligence. (a_) 1 Tim. 5. 17. _Let the Elders that rule well be counted worthy of double-honour, chiefly those that labour in the word and doctrine._ & 1 Cor. 12. 28. _God hath set in the Church—Governments._

2. That they are officers distinct from other officers, is also plain from the same place; chiefly from that of 1 _Tim._ 5. 17. and from _Rom._ 12. 4, 6. compared with 8. For in 1 _Tim._ 5. 17. he doth mention two sorts of Elders: first in the general those that rule well; secondly more distinctly, those that in bearing rule, labour in the word and doctrine. ...

For more, John Dury on the office of ruling elder.


----------

